# Chasin Tail



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

don't be too dissapointed, it appears you had a lot more fun fishing this morning than I have had working so far.  

When faced with a similar situation I generally opt for a larger bait, like full size spook vs a zara puppy, etc. Sometimes the extra ruckous from the bigger bait gets the big guys attention and causes the little dudes to give pause for a second. Not always of course, but something to think about next time. Sounds like you and beavis have some fish figured out though, maybe next time.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Put em on ice and I'll pick them up on my way home. Nice fish. Dang sure beats working.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice job!

Where did you find that calm water with no wind? I've been looking for it for a month.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> don't be too dissapointed, it appears you had a lot more fun fishing this morning than I have had working so far.
> 
> When faced with a similar situation I generally opt for a larger bait, like full size spook vs a zara puppy, etc. Sometimes the extra ruckous from the bigger bait gets the big guys attention and causes the little dudes to give pause for a second. Not always of course, but something to think about next time. Sounds like you and beavis have some fish figured out though, maybe next time.


Deerfly,

Interestingly enough, I was using "large" bait. I have the best luck with the 4" Gulps while others are swearing by the 3". 

I have been using spook Jr. for topwater, but no real hot action lately. I am going to switch back to a skitterwalk and see how it goes. Beavis landed a red on a Sitterwalk on Sunday maybe that will be the ticket  I personally dont throw topwater at tailing fish, but when the action heats up it is my favorite way to fish.

Jason,

Those reds are out there waiting for you right now. You know the spot. If you dont feel like going home for the boat, take mine . If I get real tore up for my B-day, Im gonna have Jodi drive me down to the hammock so I can roll your tent ;D ;D ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I hear ya, I wasn't suggesting top water per se in this case, although thats my favorite. I was just making a size comparison and used the spook baits as an example. Tailers can definitely be so pre-occupied rooting around that they wouldn't notice a topwater unless hit them in the back anyway.  

Like Jason said, that calm water looks awesome and has been elusive for some time now. Glad to see things settle down a bit, even if its on the wrong side of the State.


----------



## aikido09 (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice feesh Tony!!!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Come on down. There will be plenty of food and beverages.


----------

